# Touche d'alimentation sur Clavier Apple Pro



## Dark Templar (4 Janvier 2003)

Comment qu'on fait pour avoir l'équivalent de la touvhe d'alimentation sur un clavier Apple Pro, en clair, comment faire pour éteindre, suspendre l'activité ou redémarrer sans la souris ?


----------



## Ritchie (4 Janvier 2003)

Là je crois que tu lances une blague 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sur un clavier "Apple Pro" il n'y a pas de touche d'alimentation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Faut faire courir le mulot


----------



## Luc G (4 Janvier 2003)

C'est pas la touche sous l'écran de l'imac ??
(je n'ai pas d'imac, je ne garantis donc rien, mais il me semble bien que c'est ça)

(Pour Richtie : si, sur le clavier apple pro, il y avait une touche de démarrage/arrêt, je ne démarre jamais mon 7600 autrement)


----------



## Ritchie (4 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * C'est pas la touche sous l'écran de l'imac ??
(je n'ai pas d'imac, je ne garantis donc rien, mais il me semble bien que c'est ça)

[/QUOTE]
Effectivement.
Mais avec le clavier tu ne sais pas éteindre ton iMac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*


----------



## archi (4 Janvier 2003)

sur le clavier pro (pas le petit clavier des iMacs d'origine et les G3 blanc-bleu)
Contrôle-éjéction, bande de bobets....


----------



## Ritchie (4 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par archi:</font><hr /> * Contrôle-éjéction, bande de bobets.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Ouuups, je ne connaissais pas cette manip. Merci à toi.


----------



## myckmack (4 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par archi:</font><hr /> * sur le clavier pro (pas le petit clavier des iMacs d'origine et les G3 blanc-bleu)
Contrôle-éjéction, bande de bobets.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Il y a ce raccourci clavier et plein d'autres  ici .


----------



## Ritchie (4 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MM:</font><hr /> * 
Il y a ce raccourci clavier et plein d'autres  ici .   * 

[/QUOTE]

Vraiment à recommander pour ceux qui sont en OS X


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Janvier 2003)

Merci bcp


----------



## Ritchie (5 Janvier 2003)

Hop, que veut dire "bande de bobets.... "  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La réponse me ferait plaisir,


----------



## archi (5 Janvier 2003)

bande: association ...........de malfaiteurs? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bobet: personne un peu endormie, qui ne lit pas le mode d'emploi de sa machine


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Janvier 2003)

Le plus grand bobet de la bande aimerait savoir si on peut allumer l'ordi avec le clavier.


----------



## archi (5 Janvier 2003)

allumer non,
éteindre oui


----------



## Ritchie (6 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Premier sur le Mac:</font><hr /> * Le plus grand bobet de la bande aimerait savoir si on peut allumer l'ordi avec le clavier.



* 

[/QUOTE]

Un autre bobet donne raison à "archi " L'allumage de l'ordi. est impossible par le clavier


----------

